# Help Interpreting TSI Results



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Thought I'd post this here, too. Just had my TSI checked. The results are below, but there is no units range, just a percentage shown after my value. This was done through Health Check USA (via Lab Corp). Does this mean I am positive for TSI in the blood, or simply that I'd have to go beyond the 139% to be considered "positive"?

*11/29/11 - TSI 31 (0-139%)*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> Thought I'd post this here, too. Just had my TSI checked. The results are below, but there is no units range, just a percentage shown after my value. This was done through Health Check USA (via Lab Corp). Does this mean I am positive for TSI in the blood, or simply that I'd have to go beyond the 139% to be considered "positive"?
> 
> *11/29/11 - TSI 31 (0-139%)*


You have something you should not have.

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

The range is merely to establish a "baseline" and to detect movement either up or down.


----------

